
Accessing Gitlab Returns 403 - mdc2161
https://twitter.com/trinta/status/1262798605624041472
======
lindsayolson
Git operations have been executing normally and we've verified the issue is
resolved! [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/production/-/issues/2...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/gl-
infra/production/-/issues/2164) (status.gitlab.com)

Please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns.

Lindsay GitLab Community Advocate

------
mdc2161
Git push and pull on gitlab repos is down, returning 403s. This is breaking CI
pipelines as well.

